# Struggles and Support > Frustration and Struggles >  >  Why does Facebook do this to Us .

## Denise

Giving us a 14 day wait before we can delete our accounts .

Lonely people turn to Facebook like moths to a flame . They don't understand this .. .. they're not helping us kick this noxious habit . They're not helping us get better .

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Not good for people like us, but good for everyone else. I'm sure it saves them a lot of customer support requests as well.

----------


## nothing

Facebook was designed to datamine and to make you feel horrible about yourself.

https://www.facebook.com/help/delete_account

----------


## Total Eclipse

I didn't realize FB had a delete options.. I knew about the disable.

----------


## L

> I didn't realize FB had a delete options.. I knew about the disable.



Same as

----------


## Otherside

I tried to delete. Day four and I reactivated. Ufgh.

----------


## Denise

I'm so lonely man . 4 hours ago I was seriously fantasizing about violently terminating consciousness . 4 hours later .. .. I'm drinking a beer and feeling the strongest , most powerful Love Buzz I've ever had in yeeears ...

I'm crying , but what's the point ??? no one cans seeee my tears ...

----------


## nothing

> I'm so lonely man . 4 hours ago I was seriously fantasizing about violently terminating consciousness . 4 hours later .. .. I'm drinking a beer and feeling the strongest , most powerful Love Buzz I've ever had in yeeears ...
> 
> I'm crying , but what's the point ??? no one cans seeee my tears ...



I stayed up all night drinking, taking benzos and crying too. Also, guess what... I was chatting with someone on facebook! I swear, that site is evil!

----------


## Denise



----------


## Denise



----------


## nothing

Kinda freaky, I was listening to this a short while ago:

----------


## Denise

oh man .. .. this thread is gold .

----------


## nothing

> oh man .. .. this thread is gold .




Solid. Any thread discussing the evil that is facebook is off to a good start, throw some Phil Collins in the mix and you've got your gold.

----------


## SmileyFace

Forgot the whole 2 wks thing. That was a bit irritating back when I was trying to delete permanently. I was like um no, I am absolutely sure I want to get rid of my Facebook - for good. Facebook did make me feel shitty about myself a bit before, but for a while after...it no longer did. I felt so much better about myself after ridding it. I saw how much better it is to talk to people in real life than via fb, especially people you already know in person.

I've had urges to get a fb again. I sometimes feel like i am out of the loop for not having fb. But it's been a while since I last felt that way. I am much better off without it. Not having fb has especially helped me communicate w people in real life better.

----------


## wuxxon



----------

